# Wolfwood Grows!!! *update*



## wolfwood

Adoption papers were signed last night and, on Feb. 9th, Wolfwood will grow by 8 paws, 4 ears, and 2 noses!!! (The little face on the left is our boy and our girl is on the right with her back to you).

These are called _*Bengal Cats*_, a fairly unusual but fully domestic breed of house cat originally hybridized from the wild Asian Leopard Cat. They come in a few different colors (Mom being a "Brown Spotted") but our babies will be Silver Spotted (these kids really will look like Snow Leopards!!), with "glitter", meaning they will have a glitter-like finish on their pelts - making them sparkle. This is an absolutely exquisite looking cat with a wonderful voice and a very dog-like personality - the cat associations have even adapted Agility training & Trials for them!!!!!







(I may have found a new game to play!!!) Imagine having a "miniature leopard" leaping across your living room !!!!

We haven't yet decided on names but, rest assured, they will honor our incredible African adventure....

We'll keep you posted on their growth & development. Right now (3.5 weeks old) they're just adorable little bundles of fuzz, with eyes just opened to a world MUCH bigger than they are. BUT, they will soon mature into beautiful & exceptionally athletic playmates for Seeker, Tadger, & Koshi (yep, we do have another cat) !!!


----------



## mswalt

Congratulations.

You two are off to a good start on your menagerie. How long will it take y'all to get one of each of the animals you met on your safari?









BTW, isn't that the type of cat on the new Friskies commercial?

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2

Congratulations!!! We are cat lovers also, with three Siamese - a seal point female and male (Chloe and Leo), and a blue point female (Graycie). All three are very vocal and playful. Sometimes, I think they are trying to talk to us!

Leo is extremely playful and is quite the character. He follows us around like a puppy and he loves to play fetch with his furry toys (sometimes to the point of annoyance - he just never wants to quit - even bringing the toys into our bed and pawing at us in the early AM, at times). If your two kitties are anywhere near as playful as our Siamese, then you won't need television any longer. Just sit and watch the kitties play. And you can play with them, too.

We've had cats all our lives, but we were pleasantly surprised at how much difference there is in the Siamese breed, as compared to the run-of-the-mill domestic cat (like you'd find on any farm in the US).

Keep us posted with pictures and dialogue of your newly adopted family members, when they arrive.

Again - congratulations on the ever-expanding family at Wolfwood!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Scoutr2 said:


> Congratulations!!! We are cat lovers also, with three Siamese - a seal point female and male (Chloe and Leo), and a blue point female (Graycie). All three are very vocal and playful. Sometimes, I think they are trying to talk to us!


In my adult life, I've always had at least 1 Siamese, too. "Koshi" is Wolfwood's reigning feline - a 15 yr. old Seal point. I'm not really a "cat person" - unless they drip with personality. No doubt that describes a Siam!!! ....and we've been searching for 2 Siamese siblings. BUT, I'll tell ya', after getting to know THIS breed (and this sounds like a rather amazing, impossibility) the Siams are really seeming like pretty low-keyed personalities







We just fell in love with this Breed!!!! (I think the 'new kids' are gonna give Koshi - AND the dogs (and probably us, too) - a run for their money!!!)

btw - they _ARE_ talking to you!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ACHOO!X2! 
I love kitty kats, wish my allergies did too! Congrats! Animal therapy is perfect for you Judi! Keep the pix coming!


----------



## egregg57

Look out Tadger and Seeker!! Your gonna have your paws full!!


----------



## Nathan

Watch out Eric, they now have ATTACK CATS!!!









I sure hope those kitties know not to use STAFF as a scratching post!


----------



## Nathan

Wolfie, congrats on the kitties. Bengals are beautiful! However even our ordinary cat occasionally gives us a look like "I'm choosing to let you live." I'm not sure if I could handle the stare from something that looks more wild!


----------



## BigBadBrain

W00t! Good news! We need more feline-icity in the world!

I would love to have a baby Bengal - it was the 'other' choice when we got our two Somalis (13 years ago). I don't regret our decision though, our two cats have as much personality as Siamese (I had a Siamese kitten dropped into my cradle when I was just a new squirt and I grew up with seal points). I have to say though, as much as Siamese talk, they don't seem to say much sometimes. On the other hand, our Somali girl cat (her name is Cinnamon Louise) is a fantastic communicator. I swear, if she was a little taller and had a pointier nose she could be a Lassie stand-in; "What is it girl? Daddy fell off the ladder again? Daddy is stuck in the crawl space again? Daddy is eating the fudge again? Take me to him!".

Cats are great! And self serve for most of the time (can't think of the last time I had to get up in the middle of the night and find a leash to take the cat out for a 'walk'). I just wish they could go camping with us (we tried it when they were young - just didn't work).


----------



## Airboss

I've never been fond of cats, but I must say I like how your Bengals look.

Here's a bit of trivia for you...There is only one man-eater left in the wild (man-eater being an animal that HUNTS humans) and that is the Bengal Tiger. Your cats look ominously like the Bengals in the wild, only smaller.

I may not be visiting NH for a while.


----------



## Scoutr2

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations!!! We are cat lovers also, with three Siamese - a seal point female and male (Chloe and Leo), and a blue point female (Graycie). All three are very vocal and playful. Sometimes, I think they are trying to talk to us!


In my adult life, I've always had at least 1 Siamese, too. "Koshi" is Wolfwood's reigning feline - a 15 yr. old Seal point. I'm not really a "cat person" - unless they drip with personality. No doubt that describes a Siam!!! ....and we've been searching for 2 Siamese siblings. BUT, I'll tell ya', after getting to know THIS breed (and this sounds like a rather amazing, impossibility) the Siams are really seeming like pretty low-keyed personalities







We just fell in love with this Breed!!!! (I think the 'new kids' are gonna give Koshi - AND the dogs (and probably us, too) - a run for their money!!!)

btw - they _ARE_ talking to you!!
[/quote]

Sounds like Tadger and Seeker will now be outnumbered - just like our full size Collie, Arthur. But, like Tadger and Seeker, Arthur gets to go camping with us while the cats stay home.

But at home, they're all one big happy family. Arthur and the cats get along well. We've even observed Leo grooming Arthur (the Collie) on occasion. And now and again, Leo will curl up and sleep with Arthur.

Our previous cats never got along that well with our dogs (not enemies - but not friends, either), so I am convinced that this is another "Siamese" thing. Any observations like that around Wolfwood?

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Scoutr2 said:


> Sounds like Tadger and Seeker will now be outnumbered - just like our full size Collie, Arthur. But, like Tadger and Seeker, Arthur gets to go camping with us while the cats stay home.
> 
> But at home, they're all one big happy family. Arthur and the cats get along well. We've even observed Leo grooming Arthur (the Collie) on occasion. And now and again, Leo will curl up and sleep with Arthur.
> 
> Our previous cats never got along that well with our dogs (not enemies - but not friends, either), so I am convinced that this is another "Siamese" thing. Any observations like that around Wolfwood?
> 
> Mike


Mike, I've gotta agree with you. Inspite of how very connected our Siam is with each of us, the Siamese Cat, as a breed (or type) seems to have an unusual drive to bond with other 4-leggeds....and they KNOW they are more intelligent than the average cat !!! Siamese/dog bonding observations at Wolfwood? For as long as there has been a Wolfwood !!!!!

Tadger & Seeker both endured being raised, not only by our previous generation of Shelties, but also by 1 Siamese and 1 Tonkinese (Tonks are a Siamese/Burmese hybrid). Both cats were males but both seemed to have an unwaivering "mothering instinct". When Seeker was just a little guy, his best "away from home" friend was Newfoundland Dog (aka "a small loveseat") but his absolute bestest friend in the world was our then 11 yr. old Tonk. They'd play/wrestle/pounce/talk like 2 puppies...that's an 11 y/o male cat and a 10wk old puppy! To the day the cat died at 19, he'd sit up on his haunches and playbox with Seeker. Pookha also sat watch over the puppy's crate and, if Seek was elsewhere, would come running if Seeker yipped (about anything!)

Many years before, I had a (medically hyperactive / on Ridellyn) Lab/Dobe who would/could ONLY lay still for our Lynx-point Siamese, who's preferred place to sleep was ON TOP of the dog. It always seemed (for 15 years) that when Loki (cat) had had enough of Magic's (dog) constant movement, Loki would talk (!!!!) Magic down off the ceiling and woo him into a somewhat hypnotic trance. Magic would then curl up in a tight black ball and Loki would climb on top, lick Magic's ear a few times, tuck his own nose under his own paw, and the 2 would sleep like that for a few hours - giving us ALL a bit of calm for awhile. The Dinnertime routine was for Magic to stand over Loki and 'protect' him from any marauders (like those dangerous stalking Shelties they lived with). When it was truly bedtime, Magic would not/could not settle down until Loki was found and the 'sleeping position' was assumed. There was absolutely a magical symbiotic relationship between the 2 of them that no human could really comprehend. We lost Loki when he was only 4 and poor Magic was kinda left hanging until the Tonk assumed the role of 'hot water bottle'. By then, we had "today's Siamese" (Koshi). The Siam and the Tonk were buds, but the Siam and Magic became bestest friends, with the cat pestering Magic constantly until he'd drench him with the kind of bath that only a Lab tongue can give. When we lost Magic (many years later), the 2 cats finally came together (No one else to sleep with???) and bonded like Siamese Twins. We lost the Siam a year ago and Koshi has finally adapted - seeming now to really be enjoying his roll as "Only Cat". He's not really 'connected" to either dog (tho' they all get along fine) so we're hoping that the apparent Siam need for deep companionship will result in a bond with the babies (and when they get crazy - Koshi can choose to duck out 'cuz the kids will have each other to terrorize!!!) Either that - or we're gonna have alot of fur flying with cat & dog bodies bouncing off the walls.

Only time will tell, I guess - but Wolfwood really is a very calm place (inspite of what Eric tells y'all) so we're expecting Koshi to (eventually) welcome the "intruders".


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> W00t! Good news! We need more feline-icity in the world!
> 
> I would love to have a baby Bengal - it was the 'other' choice when we got our two Somalis (13 years ago). I don't regret our decision though, our two cats have as much personality as Siamese (I had a Siamese kitten dropped into my cradle when I was just a new squirt and I grew up with seal points). I have to say though, as much as Siamese talk, they don't seem to say much sometimes. On the other hand, our Somali girl cat (her name is Cinnamon Louise) is a fantastic communicator. I swear, if she was a little taller and had a pointier nose she could be a Lassie stand-in; "What is it girl? Daddy fell off the ladder again? Daddy is stuck in the crawl space again? Daddy is eating the fudge again? Take me to him!".
> 
> Cats are great! And self serve for most of the time (can't think of the last time I had to get up in the middle of the night and find a leash to take the cat out for a 'walk'). I just wish they could go camping with us (we tried it when they were young - just didn't work).


She's beautiful (and doesn't look like she needs to open her mouth to communicate! What eyes!!!)

13 years ago! Wow!! You were looking at some of the earliest Bengals....VERY close to their wild roots! I don't believe there are still any of the wild/domestic hybrids around (and maybe only a few of their direct descendants) but, by their photos, they were simply breathtaking!


----------



## wolfwood

Airboss said:


> I've never been fond of cats, but I must say I like how your Bengals look.
> 
> Here's a bit of trivia for you...There is only one man-eater left in the wild (man-eater being an animal that HUNTS humans) and that is the Bengal Tiger. Your cats look ominously like the Bengals in the wild, only smaller.
> 
> I may not be visiting NH for a while.


Well then I suppose the _good news_ is that these beauties are descendant from LEOPARDS, not tigers. If they still make you nervous, YOU may want to consider that the largest number of Bengal catteries (and some of the original ones) are in CA


----------



## Scoutr2

One last post, Wolfie, and then I'll quit this hijacking! But I just HAD to post photos of the four cuties that we had the pleasure of raising last year. We bought Leo (our male Seal Point) for the specific purpose of having a litter of kittens, so that our DD could experience babies, animal mothering instincts, - you get the idea. (Every child should experience a litter of kittens or puppies.)

Anyway - at six months of age, Leo sired four kittens (what a man!), and Graycie (Blue Point) was the mother. Those little cuties started out looking like white lab mice - no point markings whatsoever - just little white balls of fuzz with pink noses, feet, and tails. We weighed each one daily, being careful to make sure they were all gaining weight each day (even holding their own for one day is not a good sign - they should gain something each day, even if it is only 1/2 gram!). I used a marker on the tops of a different paw on each kitten to keep track of which one was which - left/front, right/front, left/rear, and right/rear. (Glad there weren't more than four!)

And they slowly they grew into four little heartbreakers. They were VERY hard to part with after being in the house for twelve weeks, and didn't take long to sell (less than a week!). All three cats are now "fixed," so we won't be doing that again. (Sad, but they were a LOT of extra work!)

Here's Graycie and the kids at one day old.









Below, are the kids at four weeks. Points are visible, but we didn't know what 
we had yet - seals, blues, or both?









Here they are at ten weeks - four Seal Point Siamese - two males and two females.









One of my DWs coworkers bought my favorite female (which I dubbed "Little Bit"). 
Her new name is "Ellie" and we see her from time to time. 
She is the spittin' image of her father!









You can't tell we were proud parents or anything, can you?

Now keep us posted with photos of your upcoming family additions. We want to see these guys grow up!

Mike


----------



## 3athlete

Congrats Judi and Kathy,

The kitties are adorable and I'm sure will be a great asset to Wolfwood. I'm sure all the "paws" will eventually learn to live together...hopefully peacefully!

Enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood

I remember the announcement of the litter....and wondered what became of them







Now I know and they were, indeed beautiful babies!

I'll try to be better about posting as they grow...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scoutr2 said:


> One last post, Wolfie, and then I'll quit this hijacking! But I just HAD to post photos of the four cuties that we had the pleasure of raising last year. We bought Leo (our male Seal Point) for the specific purpose of having a litter of kittens, so that our DD could experience babies, animal mothering instincts, - you get the idea. (Every child should experience a litter of kittens or puppies.)
> 
> Anyway - at six months of age, Leo sired four kittens (what a man!), and Graycie (Blue Point) was the mother. Those little cuties started out looking like white lab mice - no point markings whatsoever - just little white balls of fuzz with pink noses, feet, and tails. We weighed each one daily, being careful to make sure they were all gaining weight each day (even holding their own for one day is not a good sign - they should gain something each day, even if it is only 1/2 gram!). I used a marker on the tops of a different paw on each kitten to keep track of which one was which - left/front, right/front, left/rear, and right/rear. (Glad there weren't more than four!)
> 
> And they slowly they grew into four little heartbreakers. They were VERY hard to part with after being in the house for twelve weeks, and didn't take long to sell (less than a week!). All three cats are now "fixed," so we won't be doing that again. (Sad, but they were a LOT of extra work!)
> 
> Here's Graycie and the kids at one day old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below, are the kids at four weeks. Points are visible, but we didn't know what
> we had yet - seals, blues, or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at ten weeks - four Seal Point Siamese - two males and two females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my DWs coworkers bought my favorite female (which I dubbed "Little Bit").
> Her new name is "Ellie" and we see her from time to time.
> She is the spittin' image of her father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell we were proud parents or anything, can you?
> 
> Now keep us posted with photos of your upcoming family additions. We want to see these guys grow up!
> 
> Mike


wow! so gorgeous! Is there anyone in Outbacker land who is terrible allergic to cats but has found a breed that they don't react to?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nice addition to the family. We have 2 cats as well as our Lab.


----------



## wolfwood

Tawnya, i can't speak from 1st hand experience but our Bengal breeder described herself as "highly allergic". She has a whole bunch of cats (kittens, teenagers, and adult breeding males & females, and a Siamese) free ranging in the house and says she has no problem with them







but she sure didn't show any allergic reactions! Tell ya' what - get a Bengal. If you can't tolerate it - we'll adopt!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Tawnya, i can't speak from 1st hand experience but our Bengal breeder described herself as "highly allergic". She has a whole bunch of cats (kittens, teenagers, and adult breeding males & females, and a Siamese) free ranging in the house and says she has no problem with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but she sure didn't show any allergic reactions! Tell ya' what - get a Bengal. If you can't tolerate it - we'll adopt!


I think I'll do some checking into that! I have always wanted a cat but with Jen and I being so allergic it was out of the question.


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

Congrats on the new additions to your family. Cuties for sure









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wolfy,
When we were looking at the early Bengals they were very hard to find and VERY expensive. One of the reasons we didn't go that way was concern for how close they were to their wild roots - we had two kids and one of them needed a very close companion, something we weren't sure a Bengal could give to her. We're happy with our Somalis - they get a lot of comments and have very unique personalities. I must admit, I've never had a cat I didn't like.

BBB


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> Wolfy,
> When we were looking at the early Bengals they were very hard to find and VERY expensive. One of the reasons we didn't go that way was concern for how close they were to their wild roots - we had two kids and one of them needed a very close companion, something we weren't sure a Bengal could give to her. We're happy with our Somalis - they get a lot of comments and have very unique personalities. I must admit, I've never had a cat I didn't like.
> 
> BBB


That's the case now with the Savannahs - way to close to wild roots for my liking...although, in time, that's another neat breed. Having researched Savannahs, and finding that their litters are still referred to as F2, F3, F4, etc. (meaning # generations away from the wild ancestor), that was one of the 1st points we checked out with the Bengal. I have fought long & hard for many, many years against the domestic keeping of wild animals......

Your Somali is just beautiful and appears to be quite contented! I'd say you made the right choice!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'm telecommuting today and she just came to 'help'! She's a keeper!


----------



## Northern Wind

They are beautiful for sure, good luck and I'm sure they will be loved by all, some sooner than others, wuff wuff!
Hey you guys aren't trying to catch up with us are you!

six cats, one collie, two ferrets and two love birds.

By the way the photo's from the 2nd were fantastic, wish we had been there!

Steve


----------



## skippershe

Congrats Judi and Kath on your adoption!

Why did you have to go and post those photos....now you got me thinking









No! No more cats!! I hate finding wet hairballs on my bed in the dark
















but they are really cute


----------



## wolfwood

We visited the kids today and MY, HOW THEY'VE GROWN!!! Thought you might like to see them!

Mom has started to wean them but they're spending more time playing with the kibble than eating it! They're up and moving around and SQUEEKING!!! Just beginning to see the many toys around them but not quite sure what to do with them yet. We won't see them again for 2 weeks







- by then they'll be 6 wks old, eating "real" food, moved from the cattery to roaming/exploring/wreaking havoc on the breeder's house, and looking alot like 'big kids'.

Oh yeah - and they have names!

The little boy is Wolfwood's Silver Phantom of Mara (Call name = "Chui", Swahili for 'Leopard')









The little girl is Wolfwood's Silver Spirit of Mara (Call name = "Mara"...as in the Masai Mara...land of our Safari!)


----------



## z-family




----------



## Northern Wind

Now lets see if we built a new addition onto the back of the house we could get more animals, of course then we would need a bigger truck, and I just happened to see the new F350 the other day, and then we could get a bigger rig so all the animals could travel with us, of course then we would have to travel more and vacation more and then we could...........oh gezz Judi look what you have done now!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nice pictures!

Will be nice when you get to take them home.


----------



## riatha

They're beautiful!!!! Yup, now I'm definitely jealous of those kittens!!! The pictures are gorgeous, you'll have to post more when you see them again in two weeks. I bet you guys are just bursting waiting for them to come home.


----------



## Scoutr2

I am officially jealous. Those kitties are real cuties. I look forward to hearing all the stories about Mara and Chui and to watching them grow up through photos on this website.

These two are going to make a big difference at Wolfwood! They already seem to have captured your hearts. Just wait until the day arrives when they come home with you.

Keep us posted as soon and often as you can.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I want 1 or 6! Could you imagine Cricket with 2 little terrors? might be just what she needs!


----------



## BigBadBrain

wolfwood said:


>


This little guy looks like he's going to be a handful. If I know my cats at all, the look this one has means lots of adventure! Time to kitten-proof Wolfwood!

They really are pretty! Do you have a picture of his Mom or Dad? It's hard to tell on kittens but they look like short hair with long guard hair coats- is that what they develop as adults or are they strictly short hair?


----------



## wolfwood

Mom's photo is in the opening post... Dad is a [relatively rare] Silver Bengal and, obviously, where the coat color comes from. Because he's now been retired to his "forever pet home', we haven't actually met him. We have seen his show photos, tho' and you'll just have to trust me - he's gorgeous - looks like a white leopard!!! Their coats - officially referred to as, yes, PELTS - are short, tight, and VERY soft, more like mink or fox (go pet a fur coat!) than your standard domestic cat. Even our very soft & smooth Siamese seems a bit coarse next to a Bengal adults. This litter also has what's called "Glitter" - a sparkly-effect on the tips of their guard hairs that makes them appear to FLASH in the right light...like they aren't flashy enough!!!

BBB - funny you should say that about Chui. As much as that little face eeks "Trouble lookiing for a Place"....it's MARA who is currently showing herself to be the bold one!!! They could well go back & forth for awhile tho', on who's the bravest, boldest, smartest, freshest, cutest, etc. One thing's for sure tho', they will be LOTS different when we see them next!! WoW! 2 weeks....that'll be 1/3 of their young lives....

btw - kitten-proofing (as if that's ever _really_ possible) has already begun...







(and, yes, we've already got remnants of foam-wrapping for dog noses...)

Glad you're all enjoying them!


----------



## Lady Di

Congratulations on the newest future additions.

Cats are nice, but I'm another highly allergic person, so I'll just look at the photos.


----------



## RizFam

WOW, a new baby in the house.







Congratulations Judi & Kathy, a new family member brings such joy. Very exiting news for your family









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Its had been 2 weeks since we'd seen them and it was fun to see the developing personalities. They aren't all that much bigger than before but Chui is no stockier than his sister and his pelt coloring is developing quite nicely. She is more spotted (like a Cheetah) and still very white, while his back stripes and body rosettes are becoming more defined (like a leopard) and he's got some brown coming into his coat. Eyes are still blue... Last time, Mara was the assertive, adventuresome one and Chui was quieter, more pensive, happy to watch from the sidelines. MY!!! How that has changed!!! They've now been weaned and moved out of the Cattery, into the main house, have lots of new sounds & smells to deal with (including dogs) and mom isn't around. Mara isn't near so bold while Chui was into everything, saw everything, pounced on anything that moved, and just generally was "all boy"!!!







Mara eventually came out to play with her brother & the "mouse", and whatever had been her concern earlier was clearly resolved. After playing hard with us and each other, Mara curled up in my hands and fell asleep - with Chui eventually deciding he had conquered everything and he, too, then fell asleep in Kathy's hands. It was tough to leave them behind this time! 2 more weeks!!!

*Mara (6.5 wks) *







Being on a shoulder ABOVE the rest of the world does make it just a little easier to be brave !

* Chui (6.5 wks)*







You wanted MY mouse ????


----------



## skippershe

OMG Judi, they are so adorable and their coats are gorgeous! 
2 whole weeks to go?? I bet you're beside yourself!

Did YOU put the pink and blue collars on them??


----------



## wolfwood

OH PUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!







Pink & Blue?







How 1960s!!







How bourgeois!!









We have Leopard Spots & Zebra Stripes awaiting their arrival !!






















Along with 2 new 8' cat towers and more toys than even Seeker knows what to do with!

....and next weekend is the SuperBowl so we won't be seeing them again until the day we bring them home


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I lllooovvveee the markings below Mara's eyes







Will she fit in a priority shipping box?


----------



## ember

Judi they are the prettiest cats I've seen in a long time. I look forward to watching them grow on the forum!!
I'm especially anxious to see their pelts develop!! (seems odd to me to call them pelts, I did a short stint on a mink farm:blink


----------



## wolfwood

With as much interest as there has been in this gorgeous breed...I thought ya'll might be interested in seeing some of the country's premier Bengals (as well as the work of an extraordinary photographer)

Top Bengal Cats

Our kids will be similar to the Snow (1st row/4th photo) but do take special note of the 5th photo/2nd row - - - I WANT THAT CAT!!!


----------



## MaeJae

Beautiful babies!

They look like they have "fire" in their eyes... 
their gonna be a handful (of fun)

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Enjoy them...they sure look cute!


----------



## Scoutr2

OMG, they are cuter than before! If that's possible. Once again, I sure envy you folks. We have three kitties and a Collie already, so we are at maximum pet capacity, by our standards. Or else I'd be searching around our area trying to find a Bengal Cat breeder.

Just out of curiosity (and you can PM me with the answer if you so choose - or just decline to answer - I won't be offended), what does one of these beautiful creatures cost? I'm sure they command a hefty price. But it's only money, and these cuties are worth more than money! Also, I'm curious as to how old these kittens will be when they come home with you.

I'll bet this will be the longest two weeks you've experienced in a long time.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Scoutr2 said:


> OMG, they are cuter than before! If that's possible. Once again, I sure envy you folks. We have three kitties and a Collie already, so we are at maximum pet capacity, by our standards. Or else I'd be searching around our area trying to find a Bengal Cat breeder.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (and you can PM me with the answer if you so choose - or just decline to answer - I won't be offended), what does one of these beautiful creatures cost? I'm sure they command a hefty price. But it's only money, and these cuties are worth more than money! Also, I'm curious as to how old these kittens will be when they come home with you.
> 
> I'll bet this will be the longest two weeks you've experienced in a long time.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike -

You are clearly a Cat afficionado! Can't say the same for myself ....I don't dislike cats...just more drawn to dogs & horses. But THESE cats have my full and undivided attention. I think perhaps these amazing creatures are alternative spirits that just happen to be placed in a body that we humans have no other name for other than "cat".









As for cost, we have found that this varies WIDELY and is wholly dependent on geographic area, "quality" of cat (pet, breeder, show, etc.), lineage, and # of generations from pure Asian Leopard Cat blood. We have seen prices range from those similar to any well bred purebred cat ...or dog .... on up to $45k (THAT would be for an actual ALC ...in my dreams!!!....or a direct descendant....a/k/a F1 or F2). I can tell you that, once we have some experience with this breed, our next Bengal (yup - we already know there will be more!) is coming from HERE!!!

Sometime when you have time, do a web search, sit back and enjoy the results. THEN go up to U-Tube and search on "Bengal Cat" - we were amazed. There's a fair amount of "Fluffy laying in the sun" - which I could do without even tho' Fluffy is a Bengal - - but there are many others that are both entertaining and educational!

We have 2 long weeks to wait (nice of the Pats to distract us for awhile with the Super Bowl). We pick them up on Feb. 9th, at 9wks old. And you're right - longest 2 weeks in a long time....fortunately, we only had to wait 1 week for the Outback!!


----------



## wolfwood

*12 hours to go!!!*

We pick them up at 10AM tomorrow morning.....it's like Christmas Eve all over again


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> *12 hours to go!!!*
> 
> We pick them up at 10AM tomorrow morning.....it's like Christmas Eve all over again


Any idea how the dogs will react? Have they ever been around cats?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> *12 hours to go!!!*
> 
> We pick them up at 10AM tomorrow morning.....it's like Christmas Eve all over again


Any idea how the dogs will react? Have they ever been around cats?[/quote]
All their lives! In fact, Seeker was raised by our now-gone Tonkinese! They used to wrestle like puppies. We are still owned by a 15yr old Siamese (who was best buds with the Tonk...has been enjoying "only cat" status since last summer...but is expected to really like the new company!) The dogs do REALLY like small, fuzzy, wind-up, squeaky toys







so we're expecting to have a few training sessions about "kittens" - they have sharp things on those little paws, yanno. Seeker, especially, will believe these are THE BESTEST EVER! Squeaky toys that don't stop! WOW!!! (He's having a great week! 1st snow, now KITTENS!!) BUT - after the initial novelty wears off (with maybe a few kitten nose-swats for good measure







) we fully expect to have dog & cat bodies racing around the house playing wonderful (mutual) games of chase ending with kittens sleeping on top of 2 very happy dogs. Both dogs and resident cat are VERY gentle, confident, and non-possessive spirits - it'll be lively for awhile but then will simmer to a dull roar (probably more from the tiny leopards







)


----------



## skippershe

Life as you know it will never be the same









I can't wait to see your report on Sunday morning


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Life as you know it will never be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your report on Sunday morning


...report AND PICTURES!!!


----------



## Scoutr2

skippershe said:


> Life as you know it will never be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your report on Sunday morning


ME TOO !!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

They're almost 3 weeks older than when we last saw them (YIKES! That's 1/2 of their little lives already!!!) .We are VERY excited to see how they've grown & matured...and how those wonderful pelt patterns are developing.

As for photos.....don't know that I have a shutter speed that fast tho' I 'spose they've got to sleep at some point (run, run, run, pounce, run, run, run.....DROP!) I just wish we could post sound up here so you all could hear their voices! Anyone know if we can (and how to ?) post a personal video here?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> They're almost 3 weeks older than when we last saw them (YIKES! That's 1/2 of their little lives already!!!) .We are VERY excited to see how they've grown & matured...and how those wonderful pelt patterns are developing.
> 
> As for photos.....don't know that I have a shutter speed that fast tho' I 'spose they've got to sleep at some point (run, run, run, pounce, run, run, run.....DROP!) I just wish we could post sound up here so you all could hear their voices! Anyone know if we can (and how to ?) post a personal video here?


When I posted my campfire video, I thought about it and then decided posting to You-Tube was the best solution.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> They're almost 3 weeks older than when we last saw them (YIKES! That's 1/2 of their little lives already!!!) .We are VERY excited to see how they've grown & matured...and how those wonderful pelt patterns are developing.
> 
> As for photos.....don't know that I have a shutter speed that fast tho' I 'spose they've got to sleep at some point (run, run, run, pounce, run, run, run.....DROP!) I just wish we could post sound up here so you all could hear their voices! Anyone know if we can (and how to ?) post a personal video here?


When I posted my campfire video, I thought about it and then decided posting to You-Tube was the best solution.[/quote]

(I knew I could count on YOU!) ...and how does one "post to You-Tube "


----------



## Scoutr2

wolfwood said:


> They're almost 3 weeks older than when we last saw them (YIKES! That's 1/2 of their little lives already!!!) .We are VERY excited to see how they've grown & matured...and how those wonderful pelt patterns are developing.
> 
> As for photos.....don't know that I have a shutter speed that fast tho' I 'spose they've got to sleep at some point (run, run, run, pounce, run, run, run.....DROP!) I just wish we could post sound up here so you all could hear their voices! Anyone know if we can (and how to ?) post a personal video here?


My Yahoo account and my (free) Flickr account both allow me server space to upload videos to their sites. You could try this and then post the link to the video so that all we have to do is click. I haven't tried video yet, but I successfully posted to this forum a link to a photo slideshow (over 100 photos) of our 2007 trip to Disney World.

You might try this and see - the rest of us could then learn if it works. That is, if these two new additions afford you the time to sit down and work at the computer! Our male Siamese, Leo, has little patience with me when I sit at the computer or play the piano. He will watch just so long, and then he has to be the center of attention - sitting in front of the monitor and rolling around on the desk, knocking things over while trying to get my attention. If that doesn't work, he will walk on and lie on the keyboard (both computer and piano) as if to say, "Enough, already! Don't you see me sitting here?! Let's play, wrestle, bite, play tag, play fetch . . . " - and the list goes on. Our two female Siamese are not as demanding, but many is the evening that I sit to watch an hour or so of TV and I wind up with all three occupying my lap!

I can only imagine (with a tinge of jealousy) the journey that you are about to embark upon.

And you can bet that if/when we pass through NH again some day, we'll be wanting to meet these new critters!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> They're almost 3 weeks older than when we last saw them (YIKES! That's 1/2 of their little lives already!!!) .We are VERY excited to see how they've grown & matured...and how those wonderful pelt patterns are developing.
> 
> As for photos.....don't know that I have a shutter speed that fast tho' I 'spose they've got to sleep at some point (run, run, run, pounce, run, run, run.....DROP!) I just wish we could post sound up here so you all could hear their voices! Anyone know if we can (and how to ?) post a personal video here?


When I posted my campfire video, I thought about it and then decided posting to You-Tube was the best solution.[/quote]

(I knew I could count on YOU!) ...and how does one "post to You-Tube "









[/quote]

Just go to their site...create an account...and upload video. It is really that easy!

http://youtube.com/signup?next=/my_videos_upload


----------



## wolfwood

*THEY'RE HOME!!!!
*

....and currently sleeping!!!!*SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! * 

They didn't even seem to notice that they had left their familiar environment ... wrestling with each other & my hand, TALKING most of the way home, playing, and eventually falling asleep wrapped in each other in their travel crate. The sounds, sights, and jostling of the car seemed to only be things that WE were concerned about. Confident little furballs!!! Brought them home, left the dogs in their kennels, and put the carrier on the counter until they woke - they slept there long enough for us to have lunch & a beer. Then took them up to "their room" where Koshi met them through the crate. All was amazingly calm & quiet until the kittens turned towards Koshi - - - but, even then, Koshi hissed twice, accepted pets from us...and eventually walked away (I think maybe in disgust!). Chui & Mara were, by then, wide awake so we brought them out - Mara ate like it was her 1st & last meal (she does this little wild-cat-from-her-tail growl as she eats!) while Chui licked my face (cat???), both had a good drink of water, and then we all played for an hour or so! Guess what? Kittens _REALLY_ like braids







He's faster and more agile but she's clearly the deep thinker of the 2. 9 weeks old, in a brand new environment, not an ounce of fear showing in either, both leaping a good 4 ft up/down on/off the cat tree & bed (they only stand ~6" tall), and scrambling after all the toys ALL at the same time....I can only imagine what we're in for once they "acclimate"!!

And their pelts....I'll try to get some good close-up shots later but, for now, we'll leave it at WE ARE THRILLED!!!! Their patterning is coming in absolutely beautifully and they're actually looking more like tiny leopards than even _we_ thought they would. Both are silver with dark rosettes and "glitter" (as expected) but they are developing a lot of 'sable' (for you dog people) or 'sorrel' (for your horse people) or 'light brown' (for you normal people







) in their coloring - look at the African Leopard photo earlier in this thread and 'move' the spots a bit further apart. Chui has more sorrelling than Mara, today, and his rosettes are bigger, more clearly defined & with a sable center rimmed with black on his silver coat. Her coloring looks like it will develop the same way...but her rosettes are smaller so there are more of them and they're closer together. Their coloring & rosettes will continue to develop and won't really be 'set' until they're about 1 yr old so it will be fun to watch the changes. If you should go to a Bengal Cat web site, she is (officially) a Silver Spotted Bengal and he is )officially) a Brown Spotted Silver Bengal. In layman terms (that's what we speak), we think they are absolutely stunning and we're *thrilled* to have them join the Wolfwood Family!!!

As I said, I'll try to get at least one good close-up so you can really see the coat color...but MAN, ARE THEY FAST!!! A video may, in fact, be the best bet....


----------



## egregg57

Keep us waiting much longer and I am driving over there! Snow storm or not!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Keep us waiting much longer and I am driving over there! Snow storm or not!!!


Evening Update:

We've had a few wild play sessions this evening (those are VERY sharp little teeth!) followed by eating, drinking, and doing other necessary things (the KITTENS, that is) with 2-3 hours of sleep in between. They are certainly well adjusted little things! Seeker & Tadger must be too 'cuz their moms keep disappearing and they seem okay with that (although when we've come out and played with them - - THE''VE played pretty hard too!). Photos will have to wait 'till tomorrow when the sun comes out - sure don't want to spook them by using a flash.

...patience grasshopper


----------



## skippershe

No word from wolfie since last night...

must have been a long one









wolfie?? are you ok?? did you make it through??

I guess the question is, did the kitties make it through the night or are you now wearing one of their pelts?


----------



## wolfwood

HI there, all! Yep, we've been sleeping well, the Bengals are adjusting wonderfully, Seeker, Tadger, & Koshi have met them (Seeker & Tadger are afraid of them







and Koshi is, currently, not speaking with either of us!). Meanwhile, the kittens scamper and play, and don't seem to even notice the long-time Wolfwood residents.

That being said...........

*YOU WANT PICTURES???? Here Ya' Go!!!!!*
Now, some of you want to see disks and disks and disks of photos of these little ones - and some of you don't care if you see more than 1 (maybe even 1 is pushing it







) The attached link has LOTS of photos so spend whatever time you want there...or none at all. I just figured I'd put 'em all on Shutterfly and let you pick & choose for yourselves







.

Bengals come home!! Full length!

Bengals come home!! Shorter version


----------



## skippershe

Great photos Judi!

Yes, they look as if they are settling in nicely and could care less about what goes on around them!

They are both beautiful little kitties


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Awesome...now where is the link to the YouTube video files?


----------



## Scoutr2

Well, now I'm more jealous than ever! Those are certainly two cuties ya got, there. Looks like you've got your entertainment mapped out for some time to come - writer's strike be da**ed! I can only imagine how wild it's going to get around Wolfwood in the coming months. (We certainly found no need to turn on the boob-tube when we had four 10-week-old Siamese kittens scampering about the house - along with their 1-year-old father, who thought they were great playmates!)

Tadger and Seeker, and Koshi, too, will come around in time. Our Siamese kitties (three) always sleep in a pile, bathing one another from time to time, and they even groom our Collie, Arthur, too. It's not unusual to find Arthur and Leo curled up together, either.

Thanks for posting all the pics. (I've been checking 3-4 times a day!) I know how long it can take to upload 99 photos. I, for one, appreciate your efforts. Now, if you just had a video, I could hear them, as well . . .

Enjoy the moment!

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain

No. 9 is my favorite!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

#20 on the big batch is mine and my friend Becky's favorite! Nice pix!


----------



## wolfwood

With the wierd numbering that these went up with....just how have you guys identified "#9" and "#20"?


----------



## BigBadBrain

I was just going by the shutterfly order of presentation. So you start the slide show and at the top it shows the number of the slide "#9 of 99".


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> I was just going by the shutterfly order of presentation. So you start the slide show and at the top it shows the number of the slide "#9 of 99".










Thanks...


----------



## MaeJae

Very good photos!
I viewed the Full Length version.
My favorite was #70
I also liked #'s 9, 17, 20, 43 & 45

Oh, heck... can I pick them all???

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

It's fun to know your favorites!

...it's also interesting to learn that all you calm, quiet, peaceful, outdoorsy folk have selected the WILD ATTACK photos









(btw - with all the talk about maybe...someday....becoming what Doxie coined as an "Animography"......I assure you that I most certainly recognize these as 'SNAPSHOTS"...not even close to "pro quality". I took these alone - which meant left hand held & wagged the cat toy to get their attention, expression, facing in the right direction, etc. and the right hand held the camera and took the photos... Do you know how heavy a DSLR can get when held w/ one hand for an extended period of time???







It took all I had just to hold it still, let alone watch what they were doing, time shots, snap the shutter, etc. Maybe this weekend I can talk Kath into being a "kitten baiter" and we'll see if we can get some "pet portrait" types....







)


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> It's fun to know your favorites!
> 
> ...it's also interesting to learn that all you *calm, quiet, peaceful*, outdoorsy folk have selected the WILD ATTACK photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw - with all the talk about maybe...someday....becoming what Doxie coined as an "Animography"......I assure you that I most certainly recognize these as 'SNAPSHOTS"...not even close to "pro quality". I took these alone - which meant left hand held & wagged the cat toy to get their attention, expression, facing in the right direction, etc. and the right hand held the camera and took the photos... Do you know how heavy a DSLR can get when held w/ one hand for an extended period of time???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took all I had just to hold it still, let alone watch what they were doing, time shots, snap the shutter, etc. Maybe this weekend I can talk Kath into being a "kitten baiter" and we'll see if we can get some "pet portrait" types....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae....speechless? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> !
> calm, quiet, peaceful,


TAKE IT BACK ........NOW!







No name calling on this forum! Such language for a lady!


----------



## 3athlete

Judi, I don't think you have enough photos...could you add more, I don't think I got a really good idea of what the kittens are like...









They are beautiful and look like they are a great deal of fun and mischief!


----------



## MaeJae

Oh... here is one she forgot! Great action picture!

You did say the little kitties LOVED braids didn't you???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Mae Jae does it again!


----------



## luckylynn

MaeJae said:


> Oh... here is one she forgot! Great action picture!
> 
> You did say the little kitties LOVED braids didn't you???
> 
> Sorry I just don't think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is very happy in this photo.......could it be she see Kitten scratches comming?
> 
> You must remember to treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the upmost of resespect and not asighn her to kitten setting ...........Although she would keep them in line.


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> Oh... here is one she forgot! Great action picture!
> 
> You did say the little kitties LOVED braids didn't you???


TOO FUNNY!!!!
Chui has gotten to the point that he looks straight up at me as soon as I walk in the room....you can just see that creative little mind working the calculations ...
_*Leap time x Distance to shoulder - human reaction time = A WHOLE LOT OF FUN FOR A KITTEN!!![*_

(Do you really think _they_ would need braids as an incentive to attack







...or the other way around, for that matter????? *I don't think so*!!!!)


----------



## egregg57

Well, I saw the kids this afternoon. They are much smaller than the photos lend. Chui Can easily fit on my hand. Masai is all fire and vinegar! They are really cute. Quiet while I was there, but quick and full of it!! Fun!!

Eric


----------



## Scoutr2

MaeJae said:


> Oh... here is one she forgot! Great action picture!
> 
> You did say the little kitties LOVED braids didn't you???


Somebody likes their Photoshop.

And they're not afraid to use it!

Great job!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

but quick and full of it!! Fun!!

Eric
[/quote]

*sounds like they are already like Judi!*


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> HI there, all! Yep, we've been sleeping well, the Bengals are adjusting wonderfully, Seeker, Tadger, & Koshi have met them (Seeker & Tadger are afraid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Koshi is, currently, not speaking with either of us!). Meanwhile, the kittens scamper and play, and don't seem to even notice the long-time Wolfwood residents.
> 
> That being said...........
> 
> *YOU WANT PICTURES???? Here Ya' Go!!!!!*
> Now, some of you want to see disks and disks and disks of photos of these little ones - and some of you don't care if you see more than 1 (maybe even 1 is pushing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The attached link has LOTS of photos so spend whatever time you want there...or none at all. I just figured I'd put 'em all on Shutterfly and let you pick & choose for yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bengals come home!! Full length!
> 
> Bengals come home!! Shorter version


They are Gorgeous their markings are Beautiful! Best of Luck to you all!
Congratulations to all at Wolfwood on your new babies.








Judi will their eyes stay blue, I am not familiar with this breed?


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> HI there, all! Yep, we've been sleeping well, the Bengals are adjusting wonderfully, Seeker, Tadger, & Koshi have met them (Seeker & Tadger are afraid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Koshi is, currently, not speaking with either of us!). Meanwhile, the kittens scamper and play, and don't seem to even notice the long-time Wolfwood residents.
> 
> That being said...........
> 
> *YOU WANT PICTURES???? Here Ya' Go!!!!!*
> Now, some of you want to see disks and disks and disks of photos of these little ones - and some of you don't care if you see more than 1 (maybe even 1 is pushing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The attached link has LOTS of photos so spend whatever time you want there...or none at all. I just figured I'd put 'em all on Shutterfly and let you pick & choose for yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bengals come home!! Full length!
> 
> Bengals come home!! Shorter version


They are Gorgeous their markings are Beautiful! Best of Luck to you all!
Congratulations to all at Wolfwood on your new babies.








Judi will their eyes stay blue, I am not familiar with this breed?
[/quote]

Some Silvers have blue eyes...but that's VERY rare. Their eyes will probably turn to yellow/amber (not green)...like a wild leopard's eyes. I guess time will tell though, eh?


----------



## wolfwood

Chui is growing up to be QUITE the BOY!!!

While his sister cuddles up in a hand, in a small little bundle each evening...Chui is running & dodging & diving. Pouncing after a dog, an adult cat, eating a toe through a sock, attacking the seams of jeans, leaping on & off the cat tree, discovering new dust bunnies, pouncing a dog again (OMG! A WOLF!!!) Tonight - mid pounce at something - he discovered the cursor on the laptop. Life will not be the same again....


----------



## MaeJae

That is really cute!









MaeJae


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> Chui is growing up to be QUITE the BOY!!!
> 
> While his sister cuddles up in a hand, in a small little bundle each evening...Chui is running & dodging & diving. Pouncing after a dog, an adult cat, eating a toe through a sock, attacking the seams of jeans, leaping on & off the cat tree, discovering new dust bunnies, pouncing a dog again (OMG! A WOLF!!!) Tonight - mid pounce at something - he discovered the cursor on the laptop. Life will not be the same again....


Hey Judi,
Is Chui gonna get his own screen name soon??
Ember


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Chui is growing up to be QUITE the BOY!!!
> 
> While his sister cuddles up in a hand, in a small little bundle each evening...Chui is running & dodging & diving. Pouncing after a dog, an adult cat, eating a toe through a sock, attacking the seams of jeans, leaping on & off the cat tree, discovering new dust bunnies, pouncing a dog again (OMG! A WOLF!!!) Tonight - mid pounce at something - he discovered the cursor on the laptop. Life will not be the same again....


how cute! and all boy!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey, I called it earlier - trouble brewing! All you need to do is look at the markings on his back - WILD cat!

Cat's are so great to have around - totally different than having a dog (there's lots to be said for a canine friend too but cats are SO different).


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> Hey, I called it earlier - *trouble brewing!* All you need to do is look at the markings on his back - WILD cat!
> 
> Cat's are so great to have around - totally different than having a dog (there's lots to be said for a canine friend too but cats are SO different).


Coffee's ready!

Mara is currently asleep on my lap (between me & the laptop, actually) and Chui - well - Chui is EVERYWHERE else !!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Has he gotten up under the cabinets or behind the dishwasher yet? Might check - every house we've had there was a special 'kitten access hole' under the front of the cabinets. If you don't find it, he will! And if he does - don't sweat it, he'll come out when he gets hungry. Might want to wait on the dishes though. (Our 12 year old kitten was checking the access hole just yesterday - nope, he still won't fit. It put him in a bad mood too.)

Oh, and when he gets trapped behind the washing machine, just lower a towel down - he'll climb right up.


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> Has he gotten up under the cabinets or behind the dishwasher yet? Might check - every house we've had there was a special 'kitten access hole' under the front of the cabinets. If you don't find it, he will! And if he does - don't sweat it, he'll come out when he gets hungry. Might want to wait on the dishes though. (Our 12 year old kitten was checking the access hole just yesterday - nope, he still won't fit. It put him in a bad mood too.)
> 
> Oh, and when he gets trapped behind the washing machine, just lower a towel down - he'll climb right up.


He's still small enough to CATCH before diving behind stuff....tho' not yet sure footed enough not to - oops! - loose that little kitten hold on whatever he happens to be holding onto at the time. Mara is very much the intellect of the 2. She perches and studies before taking action. He, on the other hand, THROWS himself at whatever (and when ever) with reckless abandon. She's actually VERY quiet right now and he is relentless - constantly pouncing her, trying to get her to wrestle....even when she is sound asleep. He better look out tho' ....little sisters DO grow up!!!!

Thanx for the advice about the special 'kitten access' - could save us a night of dismantling the dishwaher,,,just to find him sitting behind us wondering what all the cursing is about. Its good to know who to turn to!


----------



## wolfwood

YUP! They just keep growing!!!!

Bengals @ 11 wks
<Best viewed as a Full Screen Slideshow>


----------



## skippershe

Wow! Those babies are getting big!
Sorry to see that they never have any fun


----------



## Scoutr2

Great photos, Judi! Love those kitties. I'll bet life is a LOT different around Wolfwood these days - different for the better.

And it sounds like Chui and our male siamese, Leo, were both cast from the same mold. Leo has chased the cursor on my flat panel computer monitor since he was a kitten. When I'm at the computer desk, he bats at the keyboard while I'm typing, rolls around on the desk and knocks off the web-cam, the microphone - anything to get me to focus my attention on him! After all, I've been gone all day, so I should do nothing but play with him!

Have you tried playing with the kitties using a laser pointer yet? What a hoot! Our kitties go crazy chasing that little red dot!

Keep the photo journalism up. I can't wait to see the next set of kitty photos.

Keep us posted!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Scoutr2 said:


> Great photos, Judi! Love those kitties. I'll bet life is a LOT different around Wolfwood these days - different for the better.
> 
> And it sounds like Chui and our male siamese, Leo, were both cast from the same mold. Leo has chased the cursor on my flat panel computer monitor since he was a kitten. When I'm at the computer desk, he bats at the keyboard while I'm typing, rolls around on the desk and knocks off the web-cam, the microphone - anything to get me to focus my attention on him! After all, I've been gone all day, so I should do nothing but play with him!
> 
> Have you tried playing with the kitties using a laser pointer yet? What a hoot! Our kitties go crazy chasing that little red dot!
> 
> Keep the photo journalism up. I can't wait to see the next set of kitty photos.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> Mike


OH YEAH!!! We're having a ball with them and even the dogs are starting to relax, so the fun should begin in earnest REAL SOON!!! Even Koshi (Siamese) lets Chui do some 'hip batting' now and then...although Chui DOES have the good sense to back off when the growl starts from the tail.

Chui has gained enough weight to walk on the keyboard and erase what has been typed, re-type it all in a language that can only be described as 'kittenese', or, better yet, scatter all windows that may be open (finding them again is often a trick!!!) His favorite nesting place is quickly becoming UNDER the lap top. Much easier to reach the keyboard by surprise that way......must sneak up on that pesky ' click, click, click' ....that seems to attract and hold his attention (as long as _anything_ does!)

He's a strong little sucker, too!!! The photos of Chui & Seeker documented their 1st play time together. Seeker had taken the "bird-on-a-stick" out of Kathy's hand and was 'winging' it around - play growling ("MUST kill the stick!") - when Chui pounced at the 'bird'. That progressed to all-out tug-o-war between a 22lb Shelter and a 2.5lb kitten - - pretty funny to watch (and hear!) Seek had the stick, Chui had the bird, both were backing up in opposite directions....and there was a long (getting longer) elastic string between them. Seeker finally dropped it (or tried to get a better grip) and Chui took off with it ..... GROWLING - - - leaving a rather befuddled Sheltie in his dust! All we could do was laugh!!!

Laser pens. Hmmmm. Not sure the kittens are going to get that experience. You see, we have a Tadger. And Tadge's have a serious personality quirk which causes them to lose all consciousness of all other matters occurring within this hemisphere when that innocent little red dot appears. Adding kittens to that mix could be amusing (to some







) but would probably NOT be beneficial to their long-term well-being..... Laser pens are have long been reserved for outdoor play at Wolfwood (one learns to adapt when one has a Tadger...)

btw, Mike - these photos are posted as much for *YOU* as for anyone. In fact, if the _rest_ of you get tired of this, just say the word (no hurt feelings, I promise!) and I'll just send Mike the link


----------



## ember

My vote is bring on the pics!! I'm not even a cat lover, but laughed my butt off with Seeker and Chui playing together. Made my own little video in my head!!
We are dogless dog lovers, so am enjoying these to no end!!








Ember


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> My vote is bring on the pics!! I'm not even a cat lover, but laughed my butt off with Seeker and Chui playing together. Made my own little video in my head!!
> We are dogless dog lovers, so am enjoying these to no end!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ember











You got it! DONE DEAL! (_That_ was easy







)

Ember, I'm not really what one would call a "cat lover" either. Well - yeah - they're animals so absolutely deserve to be loved & protected, in all manner. But.....CATS??? They're aloof, independent, often arrogant, and usually more than happy to let you know that they could really do quite fine in this world without you, thank you very much. Face it - we are their staff and I've survived in the corporate world long enough to know EXACTLY what that means!! BUT - there are certain beasts - in cat-shaped bodies - who apparently never read the Cat Bible or are devout non-believers, and who simply defy the generally accepted "definitions"!!! _THAT's_ my kind of "CAT" !!!!

Yeah, the Siamese and, now, the Bengals have turned me into something that SOME people might misinterpret as a "cat person"









TADGER!!! SEEKER!!! BOYS - MOM IS HAVING A MELT-DOWN....I NEED A NOSE-KISS & A TAIL-WAG *FAST*!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

*UPDATE:*

The kids are growing (FAST!) and their world is expanding (poor Seeker!)....Spring _MUST_ be coming








Wolfwood has become a Bengal PlayHouse !!

Enjoy!

Seeker, Tadger, Chui, Mara AND Koshi send special thanks to their WestCoast friends, Doxie & Cricket, for the new Impossible Ballgame AND the 'bestest chewies we've EVER had' !!!














Of course, Kathy & Judi now want to know when *you* are coming to wash & brush out what _USED_ to be 2 nice white ruffs?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Great pictures....

I love it when I find one of our cats sleeping in the sink.


----------



## RizFam

Adorable







I love their markings. The outlined nose & the eye stripes are beautiful.

I use to have a cat when I lived w/ my parents that laid in the bathroom sink every morning while I put on my make-up. He was good company & a great cat.









Tami


----------



## Scoutr2

Judi,

Those kitties are just too darned cute. THe bathroom sink photos remind me of our Leo. He has to come in the bathroom when anyone takes a shower. During the shower is conversation time. After the shower, it's time for rolling, belly rubs, petting and scratching (us scratching him, that is). Then it's time for a drink - from the bathroom sink. Leo either drinks directly from the stream of water or laps it from the pool around the drain.

But he's yet to discover that the stopper can be a play-toy! Perhaps you have a plumber on your hands, trying to make sure that the drain is flowing freely?!

Thanks for the photos! They always give me a big smile - but you get the warm fuzzies - for real!

Mike


----------



## ember

More great pics Judi!
my favorite is #8
Ember


----------



## wolfwood

Last in the series, folks <a heavy sigh of relief can be heard across the land>

Chui & Mara had the last of their "baby distemper" shots today and got a GREAT bill of health. Just 1 week shy of 4mths old, Chui is now a whopping 5lbs and Mara is at 2.3lbs....and they go in for the "Big Snip" next week...thankfully BEFORE Mara goes into season!!! Its hard to believe they could be this old already, but you can see how big they really have gotten. Chui is all heart and just 1 big 'Love". He loves to cuddle and really doesn't like it when we leave the room - - even if he's been otherwise preoccupied with something else...like pouncing a dog tail or wrestling with his sister. Mara is quite a bit more independent and prefers to sit high and WATCH - - - EVERYTHING. She calculates everything and is quite precise in what or when she does something. He, on the other hand, THROWS himself into life !!!! (All of this IS NOT a surprise, tho' as. Mara is "Kathy's" and Chui is "mine"....until late at night when they are _BOTH_ Kathy's







) All 4-legged Wolfwood residents have settled in and all get along great! the kittens like the 'cave' created by the Shelties' coats, the Shelties are both very carefull not to be too rough (yeah - right!) with or around the kittens, and "Uncle Koshi" tolerates being pounced, chewed, cuddled, and stalked (while also giving out his share of all 4 l!)









Although we have only just found a treat (aka 'reward') that she likes, Chui is ALL BOY and will 'reward' with anything edible. As a result, I started 'clicker training" him about 3 weeks ago and - although I can't believe I'm TRAINING a cat (either can Seeker!), Chui has already learned to come when he's called and to 'sit' on command. We've started 'down' as well and he's doing pretty well with that too. He LOVES the game and comes running from where ever he is as soon as he hears the Clicker sound - then purrrrrrrs throughout the 'training' game! It's sooooo cool to watch him learning and trying to figure it all out. And, to my surprise, the whole process (all the steps, stages, & signs of learning) have been the same as with a puppy. The stuff we read about them is right - Bengals _really_ are like dogs!

Here's a photo of Mara (getting ready to POUNCE) and one of CHUI while playing the 'training game' (and concentrating hard on IGNORING his sister who is about to POUNCE). He's _almost_ as much fun to train with as Seeker was as a puppy....


----------



## RizFam

That's awesome. Cats are great.







I had a cat when I was young that I trained to roll over on command.








They are soooo cute Judi. Their coloring reminds me a lot of my Gabbi(Gabriella), my Chantilly-Tiffany. I'll have to get a good photo of her & post it for you. She is very cute ..... if I don't say so myself.


----------



## mandm

Hi...we are rather new to outbackers and I just stumbled on your site with the bengal pictures. We have 2 brown spotted bengals who are now about 3 years old. Our boy has a heart defect so be sure to watch for heart murmurs (but that is ok cuz we both work in cardiology so we are up to speed with his defect. Our girl is petite and prissy and the climber of the two. She is also the most vocal one. Ayden (the boy) is the loveable, playful, and clumsy one. He also loves the water, his mice and fuzzy dice. Iseli (eyez lee--the girl) loves to climb--on anything she can. Her pelt is the softest, silkest of any animal I have ever felt. They are truly amazing cats but I have yet to believe they are the smartest bunch. Thus far, we have not been able to break them of the counters and table climbing yet--still hopeful for that. They act somewhat like dogs occasionally as far as greeting you at the door, playing with their toys, and begging for food--our breeded used to feed them chicken and they know when chicken is cooking for dinner! If we knew how to post pics I would but being new to all this, it might not happen anytime soon. Congrats on your new babies and we are looking forward to hearing stories as they grow.

mel and marty


----------



## wolfwood

Mel & MArty -

HOW COOL!!!! MORE OUTBACKERS OWNED BY BENGALS!!! Our boy/girl split sounds pretty similar. Mara is most certainly the most vocal - has been since 3.5 weeks old!! - - and matches your description as "petite and prissy". She is the more gracefull of the 2 but HE will climb anything - the smooth surfaces just add a little challenge for him. And - - - they're learning about counters. Well - he is - - -she hasn't made it up there yet but, even when she can, she just doesn't seem to be much of an 'explorer". Surely she could follow him to the table - - but she doesn't seem interested in that either (maybe she's learned by watching.....'flying' must not look like much fun







)

Chui is actually written-up as a "brown spotted" but he is most certainly silver (with a fair amount of caramel lining the black). Mara does have some of the caramel - but not near what he's got...and has more spots than rosettes (tho' the rosettes are developing!). She definitely leaves the impression of being a silver spotted! I would love to see photos of your kids! How big are they? Have you had them since kitten-hood? Are they from a local breeder in Ohio?

Oh - yeah )oops, i got carried away) - - - -WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!!!1


----------



## Scoutr2

Hey Judi,

I was just thinking about you and your new kids just last night. (You must have ESP!) So while eating lunch today, I went to Outbackers and found that you posted the latest pics. Think, and I shall recieve! Those kitties are GORGEOUS! How do you leave them behind to go to work each day?!

Chui sounds like our male Siamese, Leo. He "digs" at the down comforter until my DW lifts it up for him to "enter," then curls up under her chin every night and keeps her snug and warm. He, too, loves to play tag, fetch balls (over, and over, and over . . . ), pounce on the other two females (Chloe and Graycie), and greet everyone who comes in the door. He is always right in the middle of anything I do - computer, piano, reading the newspaper - just so he's convinced that he is the center of attention.

The two females are more aloof and independant. They snuggle together to sleep (but make room for Leo in the middle when he decides to join in the community bathing and napping cycle), but are quite content to sit nearby and watch everything - as opposed to Leo, who wants to join in.

Looks like you have some fun times in store for the future of Wolfwood. But P-L-E-A-S-E keep those photos and "kid" stories coming. Or I'll feel like I've lost track of a good friend!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Scoutr2 said:


> Hey Judi,
> 
> I was just thinking about you and your new kids just last night. (You must have ESP!) So while eating lunch today, I went to Outbackers and found that you posted the latest pics. Think, and I shall recieve! Those kitties are GORGEOUS! How do you leave them behind to go to work each day?!
> 
> .........
> 
> Looks like you have some fun times in store for the future of Wolfwood. But P-L-E-A-S-E keep those photos and "kid" stories coming. Or I'll feel like I've lost track of a good friend!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Really Mike, you can always call.







Oh - you meant the KITTENS as "good friend"....well....have it your way....you've now been signed up as Chui/Mara's official PenPal!! Feel free to write or call them anytime - they're already quite adept with the pen and phone (cord)...soon they'll be spelling and dialing, too









"Leave them to go to work"? Solved that - told the PCP and Neurologist to sign me out. Work is overrated anyhow - we have babies now, you know???!!!


----------



## mandm

Hi wolfwood...








Our boy is about 13 pounds and is all muscle. Our girl is about 8-9 pounds and a lightweight compared to him but she certainly dishes out the whoopin' when they are wrestling. We purchased them from a breeder in Texas. Ayden was 10 weeks when we got him and Iseli was 5 months. They have the same dad and different mothers. Ayden is from the Gogees breeder line. How the heck do you upload pics on this site anyway? Also, are you planning on breeding yours?

mel and marty


----------



## wolfwood

mandm said:


> Hi wolfwood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our boy is about 13 pounds and is all muscle. Our girl is about 8-9 pounds and a lightweight compared to him but she certainly dishes out the whoopin' when they are wrestling. We purchased them from a breeder in Texas. Ayden was 10 weeks when we got him and Iseli was 5 months. They have the same dad and different mothers. Ayden is from the Gogees breeder line. How the heck do you upload pics on this site anyway? Also, are you planning on breeding yours?
> 
> mel and marty


TEXAS???!!!







So now are you gonna tell me your breeder is Cats N' Jammers? Be still my heart! Have you seen Helmi Flick's absolutely stunning photos of Bengals?

But poor guy is only 13#s????? Little boy, eh? The boys can, apparently, hit 22# of muscle...our youngest Sheltie is 21# and has been warned 'cuz Chui looks like he could go the distance. And yes - the small & agile "lightwieghts" are NOT to be out-whooped!!!!
..and no, these kids aren't breeding stock (in fact, neutering date is next Thursday! ) We figured we'd spend less $$ and learn about the breed....THEN "if we liked the breed", we'll talk to Cats N' Jammers... Like them? OH YEAH!!! We've been smitten ( and I am a certified, card-carrying dog person!!!) We even have "If it's not a Bengal....it's _just_ a cat" stickers for the cars and the TT !!

As for the photos...have you searched (& tried ) the posted process yet? Let me know and, if not, I'll try to find it for you....pretty clear.


----------



## mandm

Nope, not Catz n Jammers. A cattery called walkabout. She had a heart attack and died about a year after we got them.

Our boy is small because of his heart defect. Their dad was rather large. Adie takes medicine twice a day to help decrese the gradient or obstruction in his heart and this also helps keep his pumping chamber size and heart muscle thickness smaller. I posted a pic (not the best one of them) in the gallery.


----------



## wolfwood

mandm said:


> Nope, not Catz n Jammers. A cattery called walkabout. She had a heart attack and died about a year after we got them.
> 
> Our boy is small because of his heart defect. Their dad was rather large. Adie takes medicine twice a day to help decrese the gradient or obstruction in his heart and this also helps keep his pumping chamber size and heart muscle thickness smaller. I posted a pic (not the best one of them) in the gallery.


Nice photos!! .... and GREAT looking kids !!! I sure can see *alot* of Chui in Ayden's face ....

btw . . . Chui & Mara also have a good deal of Gogees blood (they likely _ALL_ do!!). . . with the ALC only 6 gens back (on mom's side)!! Do you happen to have a soft copy of their pedigree that you could eMail? Would be fun to compare the lines. Who knows? Maybe we're all just distant cousins!!


----------



## wolfwood

mandm said:


> Nope, not Catz n Jammers. A cattery called walkabout. She had a heart attack and died about a year after we got them.
> 
> Our boy is small because of his heart defect. Their dad was rather large. Adie takes medicine twice a day to help decrese the gradient or obstruction in his heart and this also helps keep his pumping chamber size and heart muscle thickness smaller. I posted a pic (not the best one of them) in the gallery.


Nice photos!! .... and GREAT looking kids !!! I sure can see *alot* of Chui in Ayden's face ....

btw . . . Chui & Mara also have a good deal of Gogees blood (they likely _ALL_ do!!). . . with the ALC only 6 gens back (on mom's side)!! Do you happen to have a soft copy of their pedigree that you could eMail? Would be fun to compare the lines. Who knows? Maybe we're all just distant cousins!!


----------



## mandm

yea, we have their papers. I will have to scan them in so stay tuned. will try to do this weekend.


----------



## wolfwood

mandm said:


> yea, we have their papers. I will have to scan them in so stay tuned. will try to do this weekend.


Yeah - I figured you'd have 'em...jsut whether or not they were in soft copy....

You can eMail them to [email protected]"T WAIT!!!!


----------

